# How to settings filesystem for samba support Windows NT acls?



## andrian (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi, I configured samba43 as AD (Domain Controller). This works fine. I now configure support Windows attributes for network share and have the problem.
Looked on attributes shared forder:

```
root@dc1:/usr/samba_share # getfacl home/
# file: home/
# owner: root
# group: wheel
user::rwx
group::r-x
other::r-x
```
and not present extended acls as says samba documentation:




How add support extended ACLs in my filesystem?
My /etc/fstab

```
root@dc1:/usr/samba_share # cat /etc/fstab
# Device        Mountpoint      FStype  Options Dump    Pass#
/dev/da0p2      /               ufs     rw,acls 1       1
/dev/da0p3      none            swap    sw      0       0
```


----------



## andrian (Oct 10, 2016)

I found a problem! My filesystem support ACLs! I have problem get user account when set permission to file:

```
root@dc1:/usr/samba_share # setfacl -m u:administrator:rwx::allow home
setfacl: malformed ACL: unknown user or group name "administrator"
setfacl: u:administrator:rwx::allow: Invalid argument
.....
root@dc1:/usr/samba_share # setfacl -m u:"DIM17\administrator":rwx::allow home
setfacl: malformed ACL: unknown user or group name "DIM17\administrator"
setfacl: u:DIM17\administrator:rwx::allow: Invalid argument
```
but

```
root@dc1:/usr/samba_share # wbinfo -u
DIM17\administrator
DIM17\test
DIM17\krbtgt
DIM17\guest
```
Why?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2016)

Did you set up nsswitch.conf(5) correctly?


----------

